# Desert Boot Question



## TN2IC (26 Jun 2010)

How do I clean the black-ish scuff marks off my Desert SWAT boots? Is it normal for this to happen while in Garrison, breaking them in?

Regards,
TN2IC


----------



## Franko (26 Jun 2010)

The poo dust will take care of that when you get to Afghanistan.

Regards


----------



## TN2IC (27 Jun 2010)

Danke..


----------



## Quag (27 Jun 2010)

Just get a dish scrubber brush (stiff bristle) and buff your tan boots that way...takes all the junk off them including black marks...


----------

